# Relationship Between Enneagram and Somatotype (Body Type Temperament) - Diagram included



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

In a 3D Modeling class, many students have body plans that are different from one another, and I notice that they are in line with Somatotype or Body Type Temperament. This also appears to tie in with Enneagram's mention of "Three Centers".

Descriptions for each somatotype:
*Ectomorphic*: described as having a knack for information or expertise. Relates to Enneagram Types 5, 6, 7.
*Mesomorphic*: described as having charisma and are into the "big picture". Relates to Enneagram Types 8, 9, 1.
*Endomorphic*: described as being focused on building relationships and attracting attention. Relates to Enneagram Types 2, 3, 4.


















enneagram bodytype — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Knowing a person's somatotype or body type appears to also help determine what exercises the person might prefer. For example, "thin" or ectomorph people prefer a lot of running, "muscular" or mesomorph people prefer a lot of variety on the playing field, like having pull ups, jumps and sprints while playing tag among obstacles. "Fat" or endomorph people appear to do a lot of lifting, pulling and pushing in their workouts.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Ectomorph people (Enneagram 5, 6, 7) prefer running, and focuses on distance

Mesomorph people (Enneagram 8, 9, 1) prefer a lot of jumping and focuses on time

Endomorph people (Enneagram 2, 3, 4) prefer a lot of pulling and lifting, and focuses on repetitions


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Angel Number 0 or Enneagram 0 Body Type appears to be defined by those of Maitre beings

There is a Body Type that appears to also be Enneagram 0 Body Type, and that's Pear or Apple shaped body, as depicted by Venus Figurines from 40,000 years ago. This is likely just of the Universal Oneness Feeling Energy type, while that for Maitre beings is of the Think and You Shall Have Feeling Energy type. 

In the Frequency Temperament, they are identified as Titan beings (and can even be called Generation V in the Generational Temperament).

Information about the Venus Figurine:








Venus Figurine


The term Venus figurine is used to describe the more than 200 small statuettes of voluptuous female figures that have been found at Upper Paleolithic sites across Europe and some parts of Asia. “When...




www.worldhistory.org





Information about Universal Oneness Feeling or Think-and-You-Shall-Have-Feeling Energies:








Rethinking the Enneagram Chart and the misleading titles...


Enneagram's Three Centers is very misleading, because it confuses the Directional Temperaments, Info-proc Temperaments, as well as Interest-orientation Temperaments. The Three Centers is most like Interest-orientation Temperaments, however, Directional Temperaments does not conform to the Three...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Venus Body Shape (Apple or Pear shaped body) appear to not do yawning stretches compared to the people of other three body shapes. Also, they appear to have a higher likelihood of having a miscarriage, through too vigorous thrusting during sexual intercourse after pregnancy.

Venus Body Shape (Apple or Pear shaped body) are more focused in sports that promote bonding, like playing in the pool.

Ectomorph (thin-shaped body) appear to be more focused on endurance sports. They are more into the after-effects of exercise that makes one feel relaxed.

Mesomorph (muscular-shaped body) appear to be more focused on burst energy sports. They are more into the playful or fun aspects of exercise.

Endomorph (fat-shaped body) appear to be more focused on muscular strength-oriented sports. They are more into the feeling good aspects of exercise, like the feel of muscles bulging, or meeting the challenges and getting new achievements.

In terms of "happy hormones", Venus Body Shape are associated with oxytocin (bonding, love, trust), Ectomorphs are associated with endorphin (pain relief, runner's high, relaxation), Mesomorphs are associated with serotonin (mood stabilizer, well-being, happiness), and Endomorphs are associated with dopamine (pleasure, or the brain's role in motivation through a reward system)









Serotonin And The Other Happy Hormones In Your Body


Discover how happy hormones like serotonin work and how to boost them naturally with simple lifestyle hacks.




atlasbiomed.com




.


----------

